# what should I choose?



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello,

We have twins conceived through ivf 13 yrs ago after 3 tx. We are now trying again and will have the choice of one 5 day blast or two 2 or 3 day cells. What do you recommend we do? are the chances of a pregnancy with 1 blast the same as 2 three day cells? Its all so confusing and wish someone could take charge and decide what we should do!

Thank you so much for your time


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

isobel snow drop said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have twins conceived through ivf 13 yrs ago after 3 tx. We are now trying again and will have the choice of one 5 day blast or two 2 or 3 day cells. What do you recommend we do? are the chances of a pregnancy with 1 blast the same as 2 three day cells? Its all so confusing and wish someone could take charge and decide what we should do!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time


Hello,

See my earlier post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193197.0


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you xx


----------

